# Training collars?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

Looking to buy a e-collar for new lab. Looking for recomendations?
Bugdet $150.00


----------



## Patrick S (Oct 1, 2003)

I purchased the Dogtra 200NCP Gold and it is everything I needed in a collar. At $200 it was the best price/performance I could find.


----------

